
Show HN: Nationwide Craigslist cars search - MrKristopher
http://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/kristopherwindsor/carsearch.html?query=&auto_make_model=vanagon&min_price=&max_price=&min_auto_year=&max_auto_year=&min_auto_miles=&max_auto_miles=
======
reacharavindh
Is it legal to scrape Craigslist data and provide it as a service?

